# Water infiltration - Starcraft Travel Star 2006 19CK



## ruiamaia (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,
I have 2006 Starcraft Travel Star 19CK. I have notice water infiltration. I suspect its the front panel frame not closing tightly. 

Does anybody has any suggestions ?

thanks,


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Are you referring to when the trailer is set up for travel or setup for campsite use.

Water intrusion can be a major problem over time. Is it possible the trailer was put away when it was wet? Can you describe the water intrusion a little better - to you have fold down or slide out beds where the water is intruding. Is the water intruding somewhere else like the trailer body, then ending up here?

If the panel frame is not closed correctly, it might need adjustment or something can be causing the panel from closing properly. These are some more things to check.


----------



## jwbaird (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the same camper. I had the same problem with water getting into storage area on left side. I found that the rubber flap on the bottom of bed needs to be folded into the channel instead of flat against board. If you have the manual it tells you the proper way to close the doors with the rubber seals. The back one is different than the front.


----------



## ruiamaia (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi... Sorry for the late response... 

I think the rubber is the problem... do you have a copy of the manual ? I have put it flat against the bed there were no water intrusion... now i am mix up..:scratchhead:. i have bought my trailer used so i don't have any operating manual... 

I'm getting really annoyed at this camper stuff... cant seem to get it right :bang:


----------

